# Recruiting new youth future competitors



## FRPA1 (Feb 13, 2007)

We are looking to recruit new members to the Rocky Mountain Whitewater Competitive (Previously Front Range Paddle Association) Team. Ages 8-18 are encouraged to join. No prior experience needed to participate, we can provide instruction from the ground up. 

Info about our programs can be found here

Past ESPN tv coverage on our head coach and one of the top youth canoeists in the world 

Coached by the past US Olympic Committee Development Coach of the Year, Chinese National Team Coach and Youth Sports Coach of the Year (2x), and a few other coaches who are past members of the US National Team. We can provide the best instruction in all around paddle sport to your kids. This team has been many times ranked the best in the United States and North America as an All Around whitewater team in the Junior Olympics and Continental Competition. This summer we are off to North Carolina and the Nantahala for Junior Olympics. 

A positive environment that allows your child to complete complex problems, overcome personal adversity and identify their greatest potential through whitewater. These kids often get into tier 1 universities and have a mandatory high GPA just to participate in the travel team. 

These kids have gone on to represent their country in International Competition as well become major contributors to International Diplomacy throughout the world (Kenya, China, and Iran). We also work closely with the Jackson family and other professional kayakers/canoeists throughout the world. 

Scholarships are available to those needed and some gear can be provided. 

Please contact us at [email protected] to find out more.


----------

